# Whaaa..? What's Up With That?



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Ok, so am I going to have to watch the movie to find out?
Will they explain it?
Will they show us inside the building or at least reference it in the storyline?
Is it a manufacturing plant?
Will there be product around town?
Is it over shiplap?
Is it just a movie marketing ploy to bring us hangers in?
Well, I have to know so yep Redbox, You just made another $1.25.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Isn't that D'arch's old shoppe?


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

PACman said:


> Isn't that D'arch's old shoppe?


I don't know about that but here he is with the table set-up that he made so popular:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice pasting brush


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

chrisn said:


> Nice pasting brush


 That was before the double pasting brush was invented.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I wonder if he still has those whiskey barrels. I was thinking of trying some aging.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

PACman said:


> I wonder if he still has those whiskey barrels. I was thinking of trying some aging.


 "Trying"? I heard you were pretty good at it.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Underdog said:


> "Trying"? I heard you were pretty good at it.


aging my moonshine or myself? Because I actually have become pretty good at aging myself.


----------

